# Bluescreen beim neuen Rechner



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo.

Also ich beschreibe es mal kurz: Ich habe einen neuen, selbst zusammengestellten Rechner, der bisher auch gut läuft. Bis auf eines: Es treten manchmal Bluescreens auf, der immer den gleichen Error wiedergibt, leider habe ich nie die Zeit auch nur eine Zeile davon zu lesen weil er sofort wieder runterfährt. Grob gesagt steht da dass irgendeine Einstellung kritisch ist und ein Systemcode verändert wurde oder so... die Bluescreens an sich lassen sich nicht reproduzieren von daher bin ich etwas ratlos. Übertaktet habe ich nichts und auch sonst ist das System eigentlich Standart....

Bevor ich meine ganze Systemspecc poste müsste ich erstmal an die Dumpdateien der Bluescreens rankommen. Diese sind bekanntlich unter C:\Windows\Minidump zu finden, und da sind die auch. Ich bekomme die aber leider nicht auf, jedesmal steht dann da Access Denied.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich an diese Dateien rankomme? Weil da steht der eigentliche Fehler genau drin und den brauch ich um rauszufinden an was es lag... >.<


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir gibt es so eine Datei überhaupt nicht (Win 7 - 64bit)

Hast du es als Admin versucht?


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja habe ich. Und habe ebenfalls Windows 7 64 Bit o.o

Seltsam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht hattes du noch garkeinen Bluescreen?


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Oktober 2011)

Ansonsten führt die Googlesuche:
"Bei Blueescreens nicht neu starten "zu einem kurzen Tutorial, wie man eben dieses verhindern kann .


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ansonsten führt die Googlesuche:
> "Bei Blueescreens nicht neu starten "zu einem kurzen Tutorial, wie man eben dieses verhindern kann .



Ich weiss aber im Bluescreen selbst steht auch nicht mehr als diese eine Zeile die oftmals nicht viel aussagt...
Habe sie jetzt erneut gelesen bekommen da steht: MODIFICATION OF A SYSTEM CODE OR CRITICAL DATA STRUCTURE WAS DETECTED.

Hier das einzige was ich an Infos bekommen kann, von diesem Fenster das sich beim Hochfahren öffnet: Problem signature:
 Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
 OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
 Locale ID:	2055

Additional information about the problem:
 BCCode:	109
 BCP1:	A3A039D8A44EF5D5
 BCP2:	B3B7465EF6CD1EFB
 BCP3:	FFFFF88000C95C10
 BCP4:	0000000000000001
 OS Version:	6_1_7601
 Service Pack:	1_0
 Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
 C:\Windows\Minidump\102311-5366-01.dmp
 C:\Users\Yves\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-19968-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft....88&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
 C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

Diese C:\ Files sind aber nicht auffindbar. Auch nicht wenn ich die hidden folders an mache. >.< 
Bin gerade dabei danach zu googeln... mal kucken ob sich was brauchbares finden lässt. 

Also einige sagen es könnte an einer defekten memory liegen, das war auch meine Vermutung am Anfang, ein memtest hat allerdings keine Fehler ergeben, laut dem Windows Programm.
Oder es könnte an nicht aktualisierten treibern liegen, ich checke gerade alles durch, normalerweise sollte aber alles up to date sein, der Rechner ist erst 3 Tage jung.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Oktober 2011)

AChja da fällt mir ein .
Wenn wir die Bauteile von deinem Rechner hätten, besteht zumindest die Möglichkeit, dass jemand da nen Fehler findet.


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
0x109 bedeutet das irgendwas versucht den Kernel zu modifizieren. Der Fehler kann aufgrund von Treibern, Malware, einem OS-Fehler oder einem Hardwarefehler auftreten.

1. System File Checker:

cmd.exe als Administrator ausführen, und folgendes eintippen: "sfc /scannow"

2. RAM überprüfen (Memtest)

3. Antivirus-Check:

Kaspersky Online Scanner und einen HiJackThis Log posten.

4. ALLE Treiber aktualisieren, Secunia PSI kann dabei helfen. (Immer clean installieren, d.h. Uninstall, reboot, evtl. Restdateien/Keys löschen, Installation, reboot)

lg, 
sky


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank, wird mir erstmal weiterhelfen. Die Tips von Google leiten mich durch Foren welche dann Scanner etc angeben die alle was kosten... Ich versuche es dann anschliessend mit dem PSI Scanner

Ebenso machen sies einem net leicht irgendwelche Treiberupdates zu finden -.- Auf der Intel Hauptseite gibt es einen Driver Update Utility der sich aber irgendwie nicht meldet, obwohl ich Java etc installiert habe... naja egal.


Meine Systemspeccs poste ich anschleissend auch wenn sich hiermit nichts finden lässt. 

1: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleiches Problem wie vorhin: Die log dateien lassen sich nicht öffnen, da Access Denied... Admin hin oder her -.- 

Memtest ergab nichts.

3: Der Kasersky online Scanner ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar, ich lade aber mal eine Testversion des Pure runter. Ich werde mir den Kaspersky sowieso am Monatg holen, bisher kam ich mit dem MCAfee aus. Mit dem Hijackthis kann ich nichts anfangen da ich nicht an die Logfiles rankomme -.- 

4. Der PSI zeigt an dass alles auf 100% patched ist. Also kein Problem.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (23. Oktober 2011)

Brauchst ja nur Systemsteuerung, Gerätemanager, Erweitert, Starten wiederherstellen deaktivieren. Danach Fehler aufschreiben und bei Google eingeben.


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hm, wäre aber nötig die logfiles zu sehen. Hast du es im abgesicherten Modus und dem "Administrator" Account versucht?

Memtest hab ich eben auch deinen Edit von vorhin gelesen.

Treiber musst du nicht mit PSI machen, aber je nach dem was du alles installiert hast kann es hilfreich sein.

Zum Thema Virusscan, du kannst es auch mit Trend Micro HouseCall oder dem Bitdefender Online Scanner probieren.



Käpt schrieb:


> Brauchst ja nur Systemsteuerung, Gerätemanager, Erweitert, Starten wiederherstellen deaktivieren. Danach Fehler aufschreiben und bei Google eingeben.



Braucht man nicht, da der Fehlercode dem BCCode im eventviewer entspricht, der oben gepostet wurde.

Edit 2: Wtf, wieso kommst du nicht an die hjt-logfiles? Die werden doch im selben Ordner gespeichert, in dem die exe selbst liegt o.O

Edit 3: Gut, wenn Treiber und Hardware okay sind, ist der Fehler entweder Malware oder es waren die korrupten Dateien die durch sfc behoben wurden.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Achso mit dem Hjt dachte ich er meint die Bluescreen Errors. http://www.hijackthis.de/de Diesen Link, und da war nichts zum Downloaden. edit: Übersehen dass ich zuerst das Programm runterladen muss, dümmer gehts echt net Oo

@ Edit 3: Nope, gerade eben wieder diesen Bluescreen gehabt. Ich lass mal den Kaspersky laufen vielleicht findet der etwas... >.< 

Ok... gleich check ich echt garnix mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gebe das ein drücke enter und dann kommt nur eine Programmauswahl drücke Editor und dann kommt das hier: 

```
# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 	102.54.94.97 	rhino.acme.com 	# source server
# 	38.25.63.10 	x.acme.com 	# x client host

# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
#	127.0.0.1 	localhost
#	::1 	localhost
```
Keine Ahnung wie er das meint mit speichern als Hosts, und dass er das dann findet etc ... >.<

Und ich versteh auch nicht wie ihr das mit dem Admin Acc meint... ich habe meinen Account der eigentlich als Admin gemacht wurde... kann ich das irgendwo einsehen?


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Achso mit dem Hjt dachte ich er meint die Bluescreen Errors. http://www.hijackthis.de/de Diesen Link, und da war nichts zum Downloaden. Übersehen dass ich zuerst das Programm runterladen muss, dümmer gehts echt net Oo
> 
> @ Edit 3: Nope, gerade eben wieder diesen Bluescreen gehabt. Ich lass mal den Kaspersky laufen vielleicht findet der etwas... >.<



http://www.trendmicro.com/ftp/products/hijackthis/HijackThis.exe


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2011)

Die Dump-Datei kannst du nicht so einfach mir nichts dir nichts öffnen. Das musst du so machen:

http://wiki.winboard...een_analysieren

Ich empfehle bei Bluescreens auch:

http://www.edbott.co...creen-of-death/

Zweiteren Link hab ich mir jetzt nicht durchgelesen, ich gehe davon aus, dass er den Verifier benutzen kann.
Ansonsten kannst du auch selbst noch googlen, mit den Stichwörtern "Bluescreen", "Verifier", "Treiber Verifier" usw...

Hier ist nochmal ein Link, wo auch der Treiber-Verifier zum Einsatz kommt. Der sieht noch übersichtlicher aus, auf dem ersten Blick:

http://www.dedoimedo...ndows-bsod.html

Ich hab mit dem Verifier bei Bluescreens bislang die größten Erfolge erziehlt.

Edit:

Führ dir den letzten Link zuerst zu Gemüte. Der sieht am besten aus. Da wird auch der Umgang mit dem Debugger erklärt, falls du deine Dump-Datei analysieren willst.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Habe jetzt alles mit em Verifier gelesen und den Schritt befolgt und habe dann den Reboot gemacht. Nun kommt folgender Bluescreen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis jetzt geht der nicht weg, soll ich den PC ausmachen oder abwarten?


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Oktober 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hattes du noch garkeinen Bluescreen?


Um ehrlich zu sein, nein hatte ich auch noch nicht seit dem mein System läuft (Etwas mehr als ein Jahr)


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Oktober 2011)

Laut dem Screenshot eindeutig ein fehlerhafter Treiber.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Toll jetzt geht nichts mehr. Kriege Windows netmehr gestartet, jedesmal kommt dieser Bluescreen... und jetzt? -.-


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Oktober 2011)

start > systemsteuerung > system und sicherheit > wartungscenter > zuverlässigkeitsverlauf anzeigen
was steht da so drin


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Oktober 2011)

Abgesicherter Modus oder "letze bekannte funktionierende Version" verwenden.

Letzte Möglichkeit: Neu installieren.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Oktober 2011)

windows dvd rein und reparieren oder gleich neu installieren

ist das nen legales setup oder so ein lala wo dran rumgefuscht wurde


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich versuchs mal mit dem recovery ... <_< 

So bin wieder im Windows drin, wurde Restored... aber den Fehlerhaften Treiber finde ich damit trotzdem nicht. Vorschläge? (Ich finde es sowieso irgendwie makaber dass alles so kompliziert gehalten muss, EIN fehlerhafter Treiber aber nie wird gesagt welcher, und dann werden Dateien angelegt, wo diese Informationen sogar eventuell enthalten sind, die man dann aber nicht einmal auf normalem Wege abrufen kann. Ähm also logisch ist sowas auf keinen Fall)


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

Dann versuch mal cmd.exe wieder mit "Administratorrechten" aufzurufen, und geb dort folgendes ein: net user Administrator activate:yes
Und logg dich auf diesem Account ein, bekommst du so Zugriff auf die Crashdumps?


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin gerade dabei die Windows Symbols etc runterzuladen, anscheinend kriegt man nur damit zugriff auf diese Dateien. Ich gehe erstmal essen, schaue danach mit einem Kumpel zusammen der sich gut mit der Materie auskennt und der mir bereits oft geholfen hat via Teamviewer alles an.
Ich melde mich dann hier ob ich ne Lösung finde oder net.


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei die Windows Symbols etc runterzuladen, anscheinend kriegt man nur damit zugriff auf diese Dateien. Ich gehe erstmal essen, schaue danach mit einem Kumpel zusammen der sich gut mit der Materie auskennt und der mir bereits oft geholfen hat via Teamviewer alles an.
> Ich melde mich dann hier ob ich ne Lösung finde oder net.



Wie gesagt, es scheint ein Treiberproblem zu sein, aber welcher Treiber genau der Übeltäter ist, bekommt man nur mit den Crashdumps raus.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Toll jetzt geht nichts mehr. Kriege Windows netmehr gestartet, jedesmal kommt dieser Bluescreen... und jetzt? -.-



Du musst im abgesicherten Modus starten und den Verifier wieder deaktivieren. In der Console verifier /reset eingeben und Neustart.



yves1993 schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal mit dem recovery ... <_<


Hättest du dir sparen können. Klar kommst du nach Start des Verfiers nicht mehr in das System, weil der Treiber immer abschmiert.
Wie oben beschrieben, abgesicherter Modus und den Verifier wieder deaktivieren. Alles andere ins Unfug. 

Edit: achja, noch ein Tip:

Es gibt im Verifier ne Option, mit dem Zusatz (für Entwickler). Die kannst du nehmen und danach kannst du Treiber von einer Liste wählen,
welche du überwachen willst. So kommst du durch Ausschlussverfahren an den schuldigen Treiber.  Es gibt da so die üblichen Verdächtigen.
Außerdem kannst du auch nicht verifizierte Treiber listen lassen. Die sind besonders verdächtig. Würde dir ja gerne genauere Beschreibungen geben, aber ich muss meinen vitual Pro leveln. 

Aber es gibt ja noch Google.^^


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem ist nur dass ich den Abgesichterten Modus nicht wähen kann. Da steht nur Start Windows normally oder das mit dem"Recovery" bzw dass er das System weider von nem alten Stand her ausführt...


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur dass ich den Abgesichterten Modus nicht wähen kann. Da steht nur Start Windows normally oder das mit dem"Recovery" bzw dass er das System weider von nem alten Stand her ausführt...



Das kann nicht sein. Wenn du beim booten F8 drückst *musst* du in so einen Bildschirm kommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2011)

Also, dass kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Abgesicherter Modus muss überall vorhanden sein. Schau da mal nach und dann würde ich es wie gesagt mit dem Verifier über Ausschlussverfahren machen.
In der Liste der Treiber die obere Hälfte wählen und booten. Wenn ein Bluescreen kommt, halbierst du diese Hälfte erneut, wenn keiner kommt, halbierst du die andere und so machst du immer weiter und kommst zügig zum Schuldigen.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja dass ich dafür f8 drücken muss kann ich träumen. Sollte gehen, werde es nachher so versuchen. Warte sowieso gerade nur noch aufn Freund der das dann mit mir via Skype und Teamviewer durchgehen wird... Kann sonst hier auch nix weiteres sagen >.<


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ja dass ich dafür f8 drücken muss kann ich träumen. Sollte gehen, werde es nachher so versuchen. Warte sowieso gerade nur noch aufn Freund der das dann mit mir via Skype und Teamviewer durchgehen wird... Kann sonst hier auch nix weiteres sagen >.<



Mach doch einfach das Administrator-Konto an oder geh in den Abgesicherten Modus und lad die Crashdumps hoch.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Habe das jetzt gemacht, da aber im Abgesichterten Modus kein Internetzugriff herrscht habe ich den gesamten Inhalt per Copy Paste als Textdatei abgespeichert...

Hier sind die CBS files: http://www.file-upload.net/download-3826212/CBS.rtf.html


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

file-upload.net , ich weiß grad gar nicht ob das einfach so geht, wäre glaub besser die Datei einfach auf den Desktop zu kopieren oder so, also in einen Ordner auf den du Zugriff hast.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Habe ich und bin gerade am googlen wie ich den ganzen Ordner hochladen kann, diese ganzen fileuploads lassen nur einzelne dateien zu.... oder ich lad einfach jede einzeln hoch -.- wie das alles so nervig sein muss meine fresse. 

http://www.file-uplo...257-01.dmp.html
http://www.file-uplo...272-01.dmp.html
http://www.file-uplo...288-01.dmp.html
http://www.file-uplo...288-02.dmp.html
http://www.file-uplo...666-01.dmp.html
http://www.file-uplo...931-01.dmp.html
http://www.file-uplo...054-01.dmp.html
http://www.file-uplo...226-01.dmp.html
http://www.file-uplo...366-01.dmp.html
http://www.file-uplo...881-01.dmp.html

So. Sollten alle sein. >.< 

gerade erst dran gedacht aber falls es hilft habe meine Systeminfo hochgeladen, das wenn man windowstaste + r drückt, dann MSINFO32 und da halt die infos...
http://www.file-upload.net/download-3826290/sysinfo.txt.html


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

Mach ein Archiv. ZIP zum Beispiel.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Sind Archive nicht auch ordner? ... naja egal, geht das dann auch so wie ich es jetzt geposted hab?


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja, passt schon. Einen Moment, ich schau mal. Und ein Archiv ist eine Datei.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ok vielen Dank für Eure/ Deine Mühe... hilft mir jetzt schon extrem weiter. Weil habe grad keine Möglichkeit anderweitig Hilfe zu organisieren, weder Freunde noch nen Informatiker... (Weil das eh sinnlos wäre weil der Vater eines Kumpels Informatiker ist und der hat mir auch geholfen den PC zusammenzustellen, aber er lief die ganze Zeit bei ihm und 2 Tage danach normal ohne Probleme bis halt seit gestern diese Bluescreens auftauchten :x


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank für Eure/ Deine Mühe... hilft mir jetzt schon extrem weiter. Weil habe grad keine Möglichkeit anderweitig Hilfe zu organisieren, weder Freunde noch* nen Informatiker*... (Weil das eh sinnlos wäre weil der Vater eines Kumpels Informatiker ist und der hat mir auch geholfen den PC zusammenzustellen, aber er lief die ganze Zeit bei ihm und 2 Tage danach normal ohne Probleme bis halt seit gestern diese Bluescreens auftauchten :x



Du hast hier einen werdenden 

Also, die Treiber die anscheinend Probleme machen sind:

1) dtsoftbus01.sys - DAEMON Tools Lite, DAEMON Tools Virtual Bus Driver
2) e1c62x64.sys - Intel(R) Gigabit Adapter, Intel(R) Gigabit Adapter NDIS 6.x driver 
3) tcpip.sys [font="Segoe UI, Arial"]- Standard-Windows Treiber, evtl. durch 2. verursacht, oder jetzt durch sfc gefixt.

Was du jetzt tun sollst:
1) Deinstalliere Daemon Tools. DT ist zu Windows 7 inkompatibel. Wenn du viel mit Images zu tun hast, benutz Virtual CloneDrive, ich habe auch Win 7 64bit und hatte auch Probleme mit DT, und mit VCD geht alles perfekt.
2) Hier[/font] die "PROWinx64.exe" (die untere Datei) sollte der passende Treiber sein.

lg, sky.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ok vielen Dank. Na dann wünsch ich dir alles gute, die Voraussetzungen scheinst du jedenfalls zu haben, eine der wichtigsten ist nämlich die Hilfsbereitschaft, und die hast du mir zumindest hier schon bewiesen 

So Daemon Tools ist deinstalliert, ob der sfc fix noch "drauf" ist weiss ich nicht, da kurz darauf ein erneuter Screen kam und ich dann das System auf einen Stand zurückgesetzt habe wo er das noch nicht gefixt hat.

Nach dem Treiber kuck ich jetzt.


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

Gut, sag dann Bescheid ob die BSODs aufgehört haben.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Jop ich melde mich sollte nochmal einer auftreten lade ich den Dump sofort hoch. Soll ich jetzt den sfc fix nocheinmal versuchen? Der Treiber ist übrigens jetzt auch installiert. Ich starte den PC mal neu.


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja, sfc /scannow schadet nicht. Daemon Tools vergräbt sich recht tief im System.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sollte also alles ok sein. Wie gesagt ich melde mich dann hier oder per PM 
Nochmals vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Hast mir den Abend gerettet. ^^


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Sollte also alles ok sein. Wie gesagt ich melde mich dann hier oder per PM
> Nochmals vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Hast mir den Abend gerettet. ^^



Gut, das es bisher zu funktionieren scheint, ansonsten meldest du dich wirklich einfach per PM.
Gerne


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

So jetzt wo ich schon dabei bin Probleme zu fixen kann ich dann doch auch nachfragen... ich wollts eigentlich nicht tun aber weils gerade wieder so extrem penetrant ist das ich schon Gedanken habe jemanden dafür umzubringen.

Also es geht um TS und Skype. JEDES VERDAMMTE MAL ohne jeglichen Grund brechen die Gespräche ab. Ich kriege dauernd disconnects. Doof nur das ALLES andere was ihr euch nur vorstellen könnt STABIL läuft was das Internet angeht. Es gibt also keinen logischen grund wo zur Hölle das Problem liegen könnte. Pingtest.net ergibt nix, Speedtest.net ergibt nix, und das ist im ganzen Haus so. Also könnte man auf ein Routerproblem schliessen? Router schon neu gestartet die Kabel umgestöpselt alles durchgecheckt und immer die gleiche Scheisse. Ich weiss echt netmehr weiter Oo

Muss ich son Typen unseres Internetanbieters beim Halse holen oder was kann diese kacke lösen? Sry dass ich so ausfallend werde aber ich halts echt netmehr aus. 

(Das ist übrigens ein Problem das schon seit 3 Wochen besteht... bisher gings ja noch aber seit ner gewissen Zeit ist es einfach zu krass...)


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Also es geht um TS und Skype. JEDES VERDAMMTE MAL ohne jeglichen Grund brechen die Gespräche ab. Ich kriege dauernd disconnects. Doof nur das ALLES andere was ihr euch nur vorstellen könnt STABIL läuft was das Internet angeht. Es gibt also keinen logischen grund wo zur Hölle das Problem liegen könnte. Pingtest.net ergibt nix, Speedtest.net ergibt nix, und das ist im ganzen Haus so. Also könnte man auf ein Routerproblem schliessen? Router schon neu gestartet die Kabel umgestöpselt alles durchgecheckt und immer die gleiche Scheisse. Ich weiss echt netmehr weiter Oo
> 
> Muss ich son Typen unseres Internetanbieters beim Halse holen oder was kann diese kacke lösen? Sry dass ich so ausfallend werde aber ich halts echt netmehr aus.



Anbieter? Geschwindigkeit? Routermarke? Wie lang ist das Kabel von Splitter > Router und von Router > PC? 

Ich hab das Problem auch manchmal, es liegt einfach daran das das Internet kurz weg ist. Möglicherweise hast du das selbe Problem. Einfachste Variante wäre aber wirklich den Techniker zu rufen (falls du den nicht selbst zahlen musst), oder zumindest mal bei deinem Anbieter anzurufen und denen dein Problem zu schildern, das sie deine Leitung wenigstens mal durchmessen.

Du kannst auch mal im Webinterface deines Routers rumgucken, ob du da eventuell Anhaltspunkte findest. Das Problem bei einem solchen Fehler ist das man hier nicht wirklich per Ferndiagnose helfen kann, da man eben keine konkreten Hinweise wie Logs oder Dumps hat.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiss und deswegen wollte ich es eigentlich auch garnet posten... ich und meine Ausraster ohman.... Ähm Anbieter ist P&T Luxembourg und naja die Speed ist fail. nur 5Mbps aber man kann irgendwie bei uns nie mehr als 600kbps nutzen. Unser Land ist halt technisch nicht so das Wahre. Ausser die Glasfasern die sind bereits angeschlossen, was aber nix bringt wenn die Eltern finanziell nicht gut drauf sind um umzusteigen, vielleicht in 1 Jahr. Dann gibts ne 50mbps für 50€ im Monat 

Ich weiss net ich muss da mal anrufen... aber irgendwie komm ich auch nie dazu. Der Router ist übrigens ne Fritzbox, und die genaue Kabellänge vom PC bis zum Router weiss ich net, mein Vater hat damals die Kabel verlegt und er weiss es auch netmehr, ich könnte es aber ungefähr nachmessen. Der Router steht im Keller und mein Zimmer ist im ersten Stock, es dürften aber gut 30m Kabel sein durch die ganzen umwege Treppen usw...

Im Webinterface hatte ich damals als erstes gesucht und dort lässt sich auch nichts sichtbares feststellen.


----------



## skyline930 (24. Oktober 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ich weiss und deswegen wollte ich es eigentlich auch garnet posten... ich und meine Ausraster ohman.... Ähm Anbieter ist P&T Luxembourg und naja die Speed ist fail. nur 5Mbps aber man kann irgendwie bei uns nie mehr als 600kbps nutzen. Unser Land ist halt technisch nicht so das Wahre. Ausser die Glasfasern die sind bereits angeschlossen, was aber nix bringt wenn die Eltern finanziell nicht gut drauf sind um umzusteigen, vielleicht in 1 Jahr. Dann gibts ne 50mbps für 50€ im Monat
> 
> Ich weiss net ich muss da mal anrufen... aber irgendwie komm ich auch nie dazu. Der Router ist übrigens ne Fritzbox, und die genaue Kabellänge vom PC bis zum Router weiss ich net, mein Vater hat damals die Kabel verlegt und er weiss es auch netmehr, ich könnte es aber ungefähr nachmessen. Der Router steht im Keller und mein Zimmer ist im ersten Stock, es dürften aber gut 30m Kabel sein durch die ganzen umwege Treppen usw...
> 
> Im Webinterface hatte ich damals als erstes gesucht und dort lässt sich auch nichts sichtbares feststellen.



30 Meter Kabel?!  Uiuiui, ich hatte bei mir mit nem 10m Kabel Probleme weil die Dämpfung zu übertrieben war. Die Dämpfung hängt natürlich von weiteren Faktoren ab.

Schau mal ob du folgendes Fenster findest, und dieses posten kannst (als Screenshot).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nix auffälliges -.-


----------



## skyline930 (27. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht zu unaufällig aus 

Ruf beim Support an - bei dem Problem kann ich dir nicht helfen. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt direkt ein Techniker persönlich sein, wenn die Kerlchens mal in die Gänge kommen, können die bei sich erstaunlich viel machen. Beschreibe einfach dein Problem möglichst genau, und lass deine Leitung durchmessen.

lg, sky


----------



## yves1993 (27. Oktober 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Das sieht zu unaufällig aus
> 
> Ruf beim Support an - bei dem Problem kann ich dir nicht helfen. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt direkt ein Techniker persönlich sein, wenn die Kerlchens mal in die Gänge kommen, können die bei sich erstaunlich viel machen. Beschreibe einfach dein Problem möglichst genau, und lass deine Leitung durchmessen.
> 
> lg, sky



Wird wohl die einzige Lösung sein x_X

Naja danke trotzdem. Ich werd dann mal da anrufen...


----------

